# Support for network adapter?



## altiris28048 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'd like to know if FreeBSD 8.4 or 10.x support this network adapter from Intel, Intel EXPI9404PTL. Intel states in a PDF file that it is supported from FreeBSD 4.x and on but I found this conversation with someone having the same network adapter not being recognized under FreeBSD.
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-net/2010-November/026978.html

I plan to build a computer to run pfSense on and use these network adapters and just want to make sure they are supported before I buy as them as they are expensive.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2014)

There's a very high probability the card will work. The drivers are actually made by Intel themselves. The post you're referring to is quite old and mentions 8.0 and 8.1, both are now end-of-life. If there have been problems (not impossible of course) they've probably been fixed by now. As for pfSense, I'd definitely try the new 2.2 version as it is based on FreeBSD 10.1 and would provide the most up to date drivers.


----------



## altiris28048 (Dec 18, 2014)

Do you know of any other 1 gigabit 4 port Ethernet PCIe adapters that are compatible with FreeBSD 10?

I found this one, HP NC364T PCIe and thread here saying it will work.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 18, 2014)

Intel i350 cards. via the igb(4) driver.
Intel PRO/1000 server cards (although I believe these have been discontinued) via the em(4) driver.

Both of the above work wonderfully on FreeBSD 9 and 10.


----------

